# ENDESA (Electricity Co!)



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

Ooh, just a word of warning to anyone who is leaving their current accommodation. When you call the utilities - gas, water, electricity - make sure you tell them you are NOT cancelling the contract, just informing them of your move and that you will not be responsible for utility payments after a certain date. Get them to give you the final reading of all the meters (if possible, take a photo of the meter readings).

I recently moved from Barcelona to Altea. Contacted all utilities - had exact dialogue with all three but, good old, greedy, incompetent ENDESA decided to take it upon themselves to cancel the contract. Hence, the new tenants in my previous apartment, were billed for €140 for a new contract. Of course, they weren´t paying it. I had to fork it out plus: if you cancel (or are perceived to have cancelled) your contract, then you don´t even get your initial deposit back either! So, all in all, I´m €175 out of pocket. 

Well, not being one to hide in the corner, I defend my rights. I have written to el Presidente of Endesa at Head Office, Madrid, so will await response. Will post how I get on here.

Just a warning to all okay ...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Manin_bcn said:


> Ooh, just a word of warning to anyone who is leaving their current accommodation. When you call the utilities - gas, water, electricity - make sure you tell them you are NOT cancelling the contract, just informing them of your move and that you will not be responsible for utility payments after a certain date. Get them to give you the final reading of all the meters (if possible, take a photo of the meter readings).
> 
> I recently moved from Barcelona to Altea. Contacted all utilities - had exact dialogue with all three but, good old, greedy, incompetent ENDESA decided to take it upon themselves to cancel the contract. Hence, the new tenants in my previous apartment, were billed for €140 for a new contract. Of course, they weren´t paying it. I had to fork it out plus: if you cancel (or are perceived to have cancelled) your contract, then you don´t even get your initial deposit back either! So, all in all, I´m €175 out of pocket.
> 
> ...



Surely if the contract is in your name, then you MUST cancel it.

If not, then when the new tenant comes in, they change the bank account to their name but the contract is still in yours. If they then default on any payment, YOU are liable and not them!


We rent out a number of properties and always make sure that the contract is changed to the tenants name. Then, if they skip payment, the bill stays with them and not the property!


by-the-way, we are with Iberdrola (who, in my opinion, are no better than anyone else).


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Surely if the contract is in your name, then you MUST cancel it.
> 
> If not, then when the new tenant comes in, they change the bank account to their name but the contract is still in yours. If they then default on any payment, YOU are liable and not them!
> 
> ...


Not the case. Under no circumstances should the contract be cancelled - what I was informed was that I should have transferred it into the names of the new tenants. Excuse me? Who are the new tenants? I don´t know! I passed the property agents name to Endesa because that is all I knew. However, Endesa took it upon themselves to cancel the contract i.e., the supply of electricity to the apt. Not my fault and I am NOT paying. I will take them to court over this. Perhaps €175 doesn´t seem much to some, but there is a principle at stake here and I have rights!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Manin_bcn said:


> Not the case. Under no circumstances should the contract be cancelled - what I was informed was that I should have transferred it into the names of the new tenants. Excuse me? Who are the new tenants? I don´t know! I passed the property agents name to Endesa because that is all I knew. However, Endesa took it upon themselves to cancel the contract i.e., the supply of electricity to the apt. Not my fault and I am NOT paying. I will take them to court over this. Perhaps €175 doesn´t seem much to some, but there is a principle at stake here and I have rights!


Well, I have to disagree again.

If I was renting and I was moving out, then I would certainly cancel MY contract with Endesa. If I didn't, then any new occupier could consume energy at my expense.


I think the advice you have been given is wrong and I totally agree that you should pursue this matter - in my opinion, you are not liable for this sum.

EDIT: --> Cancelling a contract is different to cutting off the supply.


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Well, I have to disagree again.
> 
> If I was renting and I was moving out, then I would certainly cancel MY contract with Endesa. If I didn't, then any new occupier could consume energy at my expense.
> 
> ...


... yes, I know, but they have said I "cancelled" which, of course, I know I did not. I`m not stupid but they, seemingly, are! I have asked what evidence they have to prove I "cancelled" it - they have none! It´s interesting though, I had the exact dialogue with water and gas. Endesda are known for doing out of hand things, like this. Let´s wait and see what el Presidente says!


----------

